# East Fork Flatheads



## flatchaser87 (Apr 26, 2005)

Hello, I was just wondering if anyone has ever cuaght or heard of big flatheads being caught in East Fork Lake in southwestern Ohio. Thanks!


----------



## williambauman (Apr 11, 2005)

I have only caught channels out of there. Only heard of channels being caught there. I have come to the conclusion that there is only channels in that lake.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

east fork has some nice flatheads in it, it even has some blues(someone put them there) but i wouldn't bother fishing EF when the ohio is right there. but if your going to try EF i would go to one of the big creek arms, probably the fork side and fish one of the points


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There are flatheads in there, and yes there are even blues like riverking said. I wouldn't beleive the bluecat comment had I not seen it with my own eyes.

Got one out of there that was 24.4#


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

try the old gold mine


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This is DA KING'S home lake. There are PLENTY of flatheads in the lake and especially up the river by the campgrounds. I know personally of a fellow who has taken a fifty pounder about every year....Just last week a friend of mine caught a 28 pound blue cat in the lake. They are in there....in the very deep waters right now, in the channel, but you need a boat to drift fish for these critters. Flatheads are a diffrent story. Many areas can be had for bank fishing for them. It's tough sometimes to get to a certain area, but well worth it...... THE CATKING !!!


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I remember when Fishman caught that blue cat.... ...ah , memories.... DA KING !!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

King - Let's go fishing!! Shoot me a PM if you're interested!


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

DA KING doiesn't fish anymore.... he just shares his vast knowledge with a lucky few


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a shame he doesn't fish anymore, shame he isn't sharing any of the knowledge with me too


----------



## rockfish (Apr 27, 2007)

44 and 27 pounder williamsburg side where bethel-concord ends in water


----------

